# Judge problems



## Crazycubemom (Jan 18, 2010)

Can I reject a judge during a official competition, some judge are irritating , they talk and give unsolicited advice, where I just want to solve my cube. If I am on stage I am focused on solving. 

I really do not need this kind of help or advice during solving on stage.

This time I lost my concentration because of this 

He commanded me to concentrated while if I sit or stand and ready to START official solving, while everyone has an own style to start with inspection I don't need much time to start with inspection, he keept on talking and saying : Maria please relax and concentrate while I don't need that such of words because I'm ready and I said to him : Come on take off the cover I'm ready and he said relaaaax Maria Relaaaaax  I used a body language with my hand to let him know that Please take of the cover . My spirit is gone before starting. I think all cubers need a good feeling before start while with good or bad result than a bad feeling or WORST feeling before a starting to solve.


My question is :

What can I do with this kind of Irritating judge ? 

He was 3 times insiquents judging me at my 3rd,4th,5th solve.

At least at my last solve he said : Sorry for you Maria while I was busy with my PLL!!! and I TOTALLY LOST MY CONCENTRATED and DNF is my result


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeah, judges can get a bit annoying sometimes. I've only once had to politely asked a judge to try not to talk to me during a solve, as he did the previous two solves. He was fine for the rest of the competition, for me.

I'm sure it wouldn't be much of a problem to ask someone else to judge you instead, if you really feel you don't want to be judged by this person.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jan 18, 2010)

This reminds me of jms's little brother (worst judge ever). He talked during all the solves. I had no choice but to kinda nod when he would say something or ask me a question (during the solve).


----------



## Bryan (Jan 18, 2010)

Talk with the organizer or delegate. This gets the problem solved for everyone. 

The thing is, while we could assign you a different judge, it could get very complex. In theory, everyone could simply demand to have the same judge, which is why I'm hesitant to start granting accommodations.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 18, 2010)

Maria I know exactly what you mean  I have had several issues with judges too.

Try to ask the judge himself not to distract you, if that does not work then ask the organiser if it's okay to not have that judge. If he's annoying you he's probably annoying other people too.

I have one who wouldn't stop talking and another that would count down "5, 4, 3, 2 1 GO!" before taking off the cover and I was not happy with that.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Jan 18, 2010)

New regulation?

"Judges may not distract the competitor during inspection or during the solve"


----------



## hr.mohr (Jan 18, 2010)

Maria you should just tell the delegate and he would then handle the problem. If a judge/competitor does not follow the advise from the delegate then that judge/competitor could get disqualified from the competition.

Please take the competition seriously when judging/competing and have lot's of goofy fun when it's not interfering with the competition


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 18, 2010)

Any judges that feel the need to have a little conversation, please judge me, rather than bother other people. I've found it actually helps me. (No. Not in BLD solves. If you bug me during a BLD solve, imma get you  )

As for Maria, did you actually ever blatantly tell him that he needs to stop, because they where being irritating?


----------



## Weston (Jan 18, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Maria I know exactly what you mean  I have had several issues with judges too.
> 
> Try to ask the judge himself not to distract you, if that does not work then ask the organiser if it's okay to not have that judge. If he's annoying you he's probably annoying other people too.
> 
> I have one who wouldn't stop talking and another that would count down "5, 4, 3, 2 1 GO!" before taking off the cover and I was not happy with that.



This reminds me of a similar problem that Anthony had in Texas, where his judge waited until 4 seconds, then counted up from there, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10...


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jan 18, 2010)

I remember when my 4th solve , while I looked a like concentrating but my mind said Calm down Maria DON"T BEAT HIM ! otherwise Maria with her Black belt Tae kwoon Doo ( almost 30 years a go  ) come back . Sorry from yesterday keep busy on my mind , but thank you all for your responding .


----------



## Novriil (Jan 18, 2010)

I had a thing like this too... not so big though.. One judge said on my one attempt the seconds and minutes all the time.. But fortunately I told him: Please, don't tell me the time! and then he understood.


----------



## Kidstardust (Jan 18, 2010)

What more sucks is when a judge solves a cube during your solve.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Jan 18, 2010)

Kidstardust said:


> What more sucks is when a judge solves a cube during your solve.



HEY!
It gets boring... especially during bigcube/BLD solves.

Why is it annoying to you?


----------



## Toad (Jan 18, 2010)

I think a judging rule should simply be *only talk when spoken to by the competitor*... I had a nice chat with Charlie at Bristol during a 4x4 solve for example because I didn't really care about the event...

Obviously the judges have to call the 8 and 12 seconds but this is clearly an exception.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 18, 2010)

Kidstardust said:


> What more sucks is when a judge solves a cube during your solve.


Do other people actually get annoyed by that?
How does a cuber *not* like the sounds of cubing, unless it's during BLD?



randomtoad said:


> I think a judging rule should simply be *only talk when spoken to by the competitor*... I had a nice chat with Charlie at Bristol during a 4x4 solve for example because I didn't really care about the event...
> 
> Obviously the judges have to call the 8 and 12 seconds but this is clearly an exception.


Indeed. There should be a more 'respectable' code for "STFU," something like "could you please not talk?"

I love those little chats about nothing while I'm solving.


----------



## whauk (Jan 18, 2010)

well there are some judges who just take off that black thing even if you dont tell them youre ready. it really sucks when you close your eyes to concentrate and then see a cube when opening them again. but it only happened in two solves last year for me. i didnt have any problems lately.
e.g. i had a 5x5 with me and my judge asked whether he could play with it and i just told him he can. who really wants to watch 5 minutes me solving a 7x7.
i think the biggest problem are unexperienced persons who dont know how to judge
a new regulation would be fine.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 18, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > I think a judging rule should simply be *only talk when spoken to by the competitor*..\
> ...



I sometimes warn newbies about things if I think they might break them (like if I see their other hand in OH moving around), but I guess I should not do that and just DNF if they actually break the rule.

That's what you want?


----------



## Laura O (Jan 18, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Kidstardust said:
> 
> 
> > What more sucks is when a judge solves a cube during your solve.
> ...



At least a judge who solves a cube is busy and can't comment about anything.
I get more annoyed by the opposite behaviour: in Aachen a judge came nearer and nearer, staring at my cube until I used my elbow and softly pushed him back....


----------



## tim (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't see the need for new regulations. What about a short judge meeting at the beginning of each competition?


----------



## Dene (Jan 18, 2010)

Erck. Threads like these make me wonder about my own judging abilities. I certainly hope I am not a distracting judge, although I'm sure that I have annoyed people at times.

Personally, I like to talk while solving, but it's mainly to myself and not to anyone else (I do this at home as well as at competitions). Like if I screw something up I tend to go "arg I put in the wrong edge" or something. I guess by saying something like that I'm setting myself up for a reply though >.<


----------



## Muesli (Jan 18, 2010)

If the judge is annoying you stand up, shove the cube in his/her eye and stop the solve.

Then contest the DNF.


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 18, 2010)

During an OH solve, my judge was solving his cube at the same time, and commenting on my solve "Oh! already on PLL?" Then he proceeded to pop his cube all over the table I was solving on.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jan 18, 2010)

I think every body got own style before and during the solve. But important is for judge Don't talk to the competitor except the competitor ask something or make some conversation before or during solve ( depends how close between competitor and the judge).


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 18, 2010)

Crazycubemom said:


> I think every body got own style before and during the solve. But important is for judge Don't talk to the competitor except the competitor ask something or make some conversation before or during solve ( depends how close between competitor and the judge).



Maria is right. Generally speaking we should have a "do not speak unless spoken to while judging" kind of rule. It also naturally depends if you are good friends. If Joey was judging me at 7x7 for example, he knows I don't care about 7x7, so he would just chat to me and that is fine.

If you are solving and the judge continues to bug you when you really don't want it, tell the main judge. Distractions like that can entitle you to an additional attempt surely.


----------



## Weston (Jan 18, 2010)

Another thing that bugs me is when people repeatedly ask if I'm ready before I solve. My past competition, it went something like this.

Judge: Are you ready?
Me: no, give me a second
Judge: ok... How about now
Me: no not yet
Judge: now?!
Me: screw this I guess ill solve now.

And its not like I was taking THAT long. This all happened in about 15 seconds.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 18, 2010)

Weston said:


> This reminds me of a similar problem that Anthony had in Texas, where his judge waited until 4 seconds, then counted up from there, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10...








This really pissed me off. If you listen carefully I even told said "don't to tell me that", but instead he kept counting. The video cuts off, but at the end when I attempted to explain to him that he wasn't supposed to count the entire inspection time he argued with me and told me I was wrong. ><

Btw, his face is covered because "his parents don't want him on YouTube." lol.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 18, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Weston said:
> 
> 
> > This reminds me of a similar problem that Anthony had in Texas, where his judge waited until 4 seconds, then counted up from there, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10...
> ...



Man that is so annoying, it would have driven me crazy. What a moron.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 18, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Weston said:
> 
> 
> > This reminds me of a similar problem that Anthony had in Texas, where his judge waited until 4 seconds, then counted up from there, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10...
> ...


I probably would have throttled him. People messaging me on MSN is enough to completely throw me off.


----------



## Dene (Jan 18, 2010)

That guy needs a spanking.


----------



## idpapro (Jan 19, 2010)

Jake Gouldon said:


> New regulation?
> 
> "Judges may not distract the competitor during inspection or during the solve"



+1


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 19, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Btw, his face is covered because "his parents don't want him on YouTube." lol.



The viewer still has an option of taking annotations off.

An option is to have judges arrive 15 minutes early so the head judge can tell them not to do stuff like this & remind them of all the rules etc.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 19, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Btw, his face is covered because "his parents don't want him on YouTube." lol.
> ...



We spend a few minutes before each competition going over exactly how the judging process works. We go through all major rules and give a couple demos to make sure that everyone *should* understand.

Also, I know you can turn annotations off, but if he can't follow simple directions I doubt he knows that.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 19, 2010)

It's true that even if you explain some people just don't get it. Some think they are actually helping by telling you ALL the numbers rather than just 8 and 12.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 19, 2010)

Explain to them why doing stuff like telling them all then numbers doesn't help at all. I'm pretty sure unless your judge has a grudge against you they want you to do your best.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 19, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Explain to them why doing stuff like telling them all then numbers doesn't help at all. I'm pretty sure unless your judge has a grudge against you they want you to do your best.



I never thought about it like that. Thanks. From now on I'll mention that more numbers is just distracting, not helpful. Although, they shouldn't be trying to "help" by not obeying instructions in the first place. ><


----------



## fw (Jan 20, 2010)

Funny story, something similar happened to Axel (one of the organizers) at Aachen Open. He put his hands in front of his eyes and wanted to concentrate. When he looked, the cover was already up. He was really annoyed by that. Some minutes later, on his second solve, he told the story to ANOTHER judge. The second judge responded with something like "lol, that really sucks" and a second after that, he also pulls the cover up without asking Axel if he is ready. Some people just dont get it...


----------

